# Kann nicht auf die URL zugreifen



## Pennywise (20. Jul 2005)

```
public class HTTPTest {public static void main(String[] args) {
	try {
		Properties prop = new Properties(System.getProperties());
		prop.put("http.proxySet", "true");
		prop.put("http.proxyHost", "138.33.1.81");
		prop.put("http.proxyPort", "8080");
		prop.put("https.proxyHost", "138.33.1.81");
		prop.put("https.proxyPort", "8080");
		Properties newprops = new Properties(prop);
		System.setProperties(newprops);
		String path = "http://www.google.de/";
		URL url = new URL(path);
		HttpURLConnection httpURLConnection = (HttpURLConnection) url
				.openConnection();
		InputStream inputStream = httpURLConnection.getInputStream();
		ByteArrayOutputStream outputStream = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
		int len = 0;
		byte[] BUFFER = new byte[4096];
		while ((len = inputStream.read(BUFFER)) != -1) {
			outputStream.write(BUFFER, 0, len);
		}
		inputStream.close();
		outputStream.close();
		System.out.println(outputStream.size());
	} catch (Exception e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated catch block
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
}}
```

Diese Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn ich ne Connection aufbauen will.

Server returned HTTP response code: 407

=> ich soll Benutzername und Passwort mitgeben.
Mein Abeitskollege braucht nichts mitgeben bei glechem Quellcode.
Hat er andere Rechte wenn er auf den Proxy zugreift?[/code]


----------



## Nick H. (20. Jul 2005)

wenn der gleiche Code bei deinem Kollegen geht
kann es ja eigentlich nicht am Code liegen
(is jedenfalls ziemlich unwahrscheinlich)

er hat wahrscheinlich wirklich andere Rechte


----------



## Pennywise (21. Jul 2005)

Ok, werde wohl Benutzer und Passwort mitgeben müssen.

Hab leider nur keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert.
hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Pennywise (21. Jul 2005)

Gelöst! Geht erst ab Java-Version 1.4.2 (oder höher).
Mein Kollege hatte die, ich noch 1.4.1


----------

